# FreeBSD Hardware Database



## lockdoc (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I have made an announce on the mailing list some time ago to get a few testers. entry here

Now we have reached the state, where the inputted data is validated and represented properly.

Feel free to visit, dump and criticize:

http://freebsd.0fees.net


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2012)

The colors seem a bit 'off'. Not really important, as long as the data is correct


----------



## lockdoc (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah, the css and layout is on a very low prio right now. When I had a look with iexplorer, it was even totally wracked. (were are still on beta  )


----------



## toddnni (Jan 18, 2012)

I tried it and realized that pasting of such long outputs is awful. In addition I assume that all the users (for example I) don't really know whether hardware is fully working or not.

However idea is good and this seems to be a good start.


----------



## fnucc (Jan 18, 2012)

Colooooooooooors! Sorry, I can't help myself  Anyway, a very good project.


----------



## lockdoc (Jan 18, 2012)

toddnni said:
			
		

> I tried it and realized that pasting of such long outputs is awful.


I know, we are working on a port (simple shell script at the beginning) for freebsd FreeBSD.



			
				toddnni said:
			
		

> In addition I assume that all the users (for example I) don't really know whether hardware is fully working or not.


The OS support still requires user interaction, if you are not sure, just specify <don't know>. If somebody else is sure about the same device, it will be shown to you as well.


----------



## toddnni (Jan 18, 2012)

lockdoc said:
			
		

> The OS support still requires user interaction, if you are not sure, just specify <don't know>.



The <don't know> would be the most used option then . Another point, it seems that it automatically chose <doesn't work> to one or two devices. Is this intended?



			
				lockdoc said:
			
		

> If somebody else is sure about the same device, it will be shown to you as well.



That is a good idea.

Best wishes for your project.


----------



## lockdoc (Jan 19, 2012)

toddnni said:
			
		

> Another point, it seems that it automatically chose <doesn't work> to one or two devices. Is this intended?



It checks the pciconf for "noneX@" which usually means that there is no driver attached yet and we just guess, that this means the user did not get it to work.

By the way, this brings me to the questions:
Is it possible to read out from the system (it does not matter how many files you have to compare) if a PCI device is supported for sure?
Is lspci more informative than pciconf for example?


----------



## lockdoc (Jan 20, 2012)

We now want to add USB device support to that page. I haven't had much experience with this yet. Could somebody tell me what commands are available to determine the function(ality) of USB devices please?


----------



## lockdoc (Jan 28, 2012)

I have uploaded the new version, now including USB devices and printers, as well as apm/acpi dumps according to the standard of http://wiki.freebsd.org/SuspendResume

The complete changelog can be found here

Suggestions and criticisms are always welcome and of course lots of dumps.

For the next update we plan to create an interface at the page, where you can send your device information of unrecognized devices or devices with no drivers attached and it will respond with the correct driver and configuration for that device. For this to work well we need even more PCI und USB dumps, so we have a base to respond with working configurations.


----------



## lockdoc (Jan 30, 2012)

*scripts*

Hi everybody,

The first command line scripts are out now:

dump.sh
This is used to easily submit your computer data to the webpage.
It is pure /bin/sh so you can review the code.
It requires, sysutils/dmidecode and ftp/curl.
It also has to be run as root

query_pci.sh
This script checks your computer for unknown/unconfigured devices and asks the server if it knows a configuration for it. If it does know, it will tell you the driver name and device chipset information.
This script can be run as a normal user.

Scripts attached.
EDIT: 
removed - see below


----------



## lockdoc (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi everybody,

the tools now have a sourceforge repository.
http://sourceforge.net/projects/bsdware/files/

dump.sh has been updated, so that the user can choose whether or not he/she wants to submit dmesg and _kernel data_ due to privacy reasons.

Unfortunately we had to disable query_pci.sh, as the freehoster has already suspended the account three times since yesterday due to too high traffic. The best solutions seems to be either to get a proper paid hoster or to create an offline version, where you will have to update the database file from time to time.


----------

